# DS doesn't miss me...



## LoveleeB

I've read in my baby book that some babies/toddlers don't suffer seperation anxiety when their mums leave but it makes me feel sad that my son doesn't even stop playing with his toys when I leave. Today I left him at a daycare for the first time and I don't think he even noticed I was gone. I'm probably overreacting but it makes me feel so sad and unimportant in his world. :cry: Any other mums have toddlers like this?


----------



## A3my

:hugs: your son loves you and I expect he didnt click you were leaving him today. He might be worse next time because he'll click "hey, this is where mommy leaves me and goes". but if he doesnt then dont be sad becasue it means your son is happy and confident which is wonderful :hugs: my son is so clingy I cant even leave the room and much as a I completely adore him its a little annoying when I cant even go to the loo :haha:


----------



## MamaBelle

[Removed]


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar is the same. He doesnt really care if I leave him with my mum, even when I come back, he gives me a smile & a kiss if I ask him for one then he goes back to playing. He's never been clingy, but when I'm at home he holds my hand and takes me to his room & he says "want to play with mummy". He sits on my lap almost all day when I'm around, but he goes out with my parents with no problems & I also leave him at my aunt's house & he doesnt really care if I'm not around. 

I'm planning to send Omar to a nursery in Sept or Oct, & I really hope he will not go through a clingy phase if I leave him there. xx


----------



## hardworknmama

Tiarnan used to do this. It made me sad at the time but then suddenly a few months ago he would run up to me when I would come to pick him up shouting "MOMMY, I MISSED YOU!" Totally worth it in the end! I think it's a good thing when they don't seem to care that you are leaving, it means that they are comfortable and well cared for by the people you are leaving them with. I would much rather have the kids who barely notice that I am leaving than the ones who throw a major tantrum when I do. You should feel good about yourself that you are raising such a confident young man.


----------



## suzib76

totally normal :)

Lana had never been left with anyone other than me or her dad and when she was 17 months she strolled into nursery as if she had been there all her life lol

even this morning she woke up (she is still in our room) and i asked her if she was coming and she cried, said no and asked for her sister (who is 10) and Leah had to come and lift her out of her cot - she just didnt want me lol


----------



## Foogirl

He will miss you. But what you've been able to do is raise your son to be secure enough to know when you leave, you always come back. You are the most important person in his life and he need not fear, he knows mummy is always there.

I was raised that way and I can tell you it is amazing what you can do in life knowing you've got that anchor. I would hope very much that Abby is that way too. Don't feel bad, be proud. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby cried during the settling in period at the childminders' but she never cried again, she's been going there 15 months now. Never cries if left with family either. She can hardly be bothered to say bye to me, in fact she tells the childminder to 'shut door!'


----------



## rosie272

^^'Shut door' :haha: 

Don't worry OP, Charlie literally bolts into nursery in the mornings and I have to ask for a goodbye kiss! He says 'Mummy work now' and thats that, he knows I'm coming back for him and he's always super excited to see me when I'm picking him up :flow:


----------



## BabyJayne

I imagine separation anxiety to be a horrible thing for a LO to go through, so while it may hurt a teeny bit being a mum, it is so much better for LO. Madeline literally jumps from my arms into the arms of her nursery nurse when she goes there - gives me a brief wave, but is then pointing to go through to the play area. I get that sometimes you want them to miss you - but I imagine how bad it would be sitting in work for those two days she is in nursery after having her cling to me and not wanting me to leave her. It would be awful! I'm so glad she loves nursery that much that she is happy for me to leave her there. I do get big smilies and cuddles when I pick her up though - and that's much better than her not wanting me to leave.

You are not unimportant in his life at all - he is just a confident, happy little boy and you should be very proud x


----------



## lisa9999

I tried Sophie in a nursery and she HATED it, she wouldnt eat, she screamed when I left (cue me crying in the car) so I pulled her out and she now goes to a CM. 
She doesnt even look my way when I go, she carries on with what she is doing and sometimes I get a dismissive handwave, most of the time - nothing.
I'd rather this than crying for me. She is happy and thats what matters.

:)


----------



## sun

suzib76 said:


> totally normal :)
> 
> *Lana had never been left with anyone other than me or her dad and when she was 17 months she strolled into nursery as if she had been there all her life lol*
> 
> even this morning she woke up (she is still in our room) and i asked her if she was coming and she cried, said no and asked for her sister (who is 10) and Leah had to come and lift her out of her cot - she just didnt want me lol

My son was exactly the same!!! We had a conversation with the daycare provider about how he might have a hard time for a few weeks, but he was totally fine and still is. 
He never misses me at all! :( :haha: When I drop him off he just waves goodbye :dohh:


----------

